# Help with GSP



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey,

Hope someone can help me, so ive got a small piece of GSP growing on a rock. It's currently closed up and by looking at it, there seems to be a white substance being released from it. Does anyone know what this is? And should i worry?


Thank you


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

If it is what I think it is, coral throws off a white goo if it isn't happy or not doing well. 
I usually get this when I pull the rock out and have to clean or when a new piece of coral goes into the tank.

How old is the gsp? How old is the tank?


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ohh nooo....the tank is 1.5 yrs old, and the gsp is about 2 weeks. Should i be worried? And how can i help it?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is what I usually do, it's up to you:

Take a old toothbrush or soft toothbrush and clean the GSP matt to make sure there's no junk on it.
Try a different location for the gsp, sometimes they like different light or flow.
Check all your levels in the tank to ensure that it isn't stressed.

Good Luck!


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok thanks, it has stopped releasing the white goo, now just to see if they open up again. I'll give them till tomorrow to see, if not, clean it and move it to a different spot. Thanks again for your help


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

No problem man! GSP is one of those things where when it grows, it grows crazy fast!! But when it's not happy it'll definitely show you.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Sometimes it needs more water flow. The coral sheds a slime coat. With good flow, we don't really notice it happening. Not enough flow, and you could see what you see. Leathers do this too.

Posted from my Sony Eperia, using Tapatalk.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Coral are alot like wives. You can give them everything they need and make them happy and just when you think they're good, they want to move =P

Atleast both are beautiful


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Coral are alot like wives. You can give them everything they need and make them happy and just when you think they're good, they want to move =P
> 
> Atleast both are beautiful


lol great analogy


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol love it!! Good one!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ive actually placed my gsp in low, medium and right in front of my filter outflow (just started a nano) and its been ok and healthy and opening for 2 weeks now, so in my case i would think that they are hardy enough to tolerate a certain amount of flow as long as it doesnt blow them over lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Coral are alot like wives. You can give them everything they need and make them happy and just when you think they're good, they want to move =P
> 
> Atleast both are beautiful


Do you use old toothbrush or soft toothbrush and clean also 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

sig said:


> Do you use old toothbrush or soft toothbrush and clean also


hahahaha
almost spit coffee into my laptop.
thanks for the morning laugh Greg.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> Do you use old toothbrush or soft toothbrush and clean also


Dirty Old Russian!! 

I use a new toothbrush on the coral, the wife gets the old one


----------

